
Building the UberBot on CodeFights - myhrvold
https://eng.uber.com/uberbot/
======
degenerate
I was trying to remember where I heard "UberBot" before... it was from
[http://bigwords.com](http://bigwords.com)! The best textbook search
aggregator that existed back in 2007 or so...
[http://i.imgur.com/2i84pdW.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/2i84pdW.jpg)

------
eiopa
Wow, a blog post by Uber that does not contain the phrase "driver-partner" :p

